# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام طراح حرفه ای وب سایت

## ali_autumnal

به یک نفر خانم یا آقا جهت طراحی وبسایت به صورت تمام وقت نیازمندیم.
لطفا فایل رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل زیر ارسال فرمایید.

info.babamoradi@gmail.com

----------

